# Wood Stove into patio propane stove



## Machete (May 8, 2021)

Hello all! I got a nice (and rusty) wood stove for free (Vermont Casting, Intrepid model).

Unfortunately, the local codes do not allow me to burn wood in my backyard, so my option would be installing a propane burner(or charcoal), from what I understand.

*Some pictures of the stove's state:* current







I plan to have it scuff sanded using steel wool and/or a 180 sanding sponge. Remove all grease and wipe it with mineral spirits. After that, applying the tremclad high heat paint flat finish (https://www.rustoleum.ca/en-CA/product-catalog/consumer-brands/tremclad/specialty/high-heat-enamel).

That's the paint that it's available in the nearby stores, and I can apply it over rusty surfaces after the sanding.

The stove also has a little bit of rust inside, but it is not recommended to use this paint in areas exposed to flames. So I am thinking about using a rust converter from rust-check. I am still waiting for their support's answer to see if it could be applied in areas exposed to high heat/flames.

That is the "easy" part. My idea is to use it outside to:

Use as a heat source for people in front of it.
Cook something? At least marshmallows.
Look good.
As I can't burn wood in my backyard, I am thinking about installing a propane pipe burner or an H-shaped one (BBQ burner). The problem is I am not sure if it is possible without heavy modifications. My main concern is where the propane hose will be inserted. Through the flue collar is the more accessible and dumber way, it looks like, for the hose will be REALLY exposed to the flames. Maybe I could use a copper pipe or something and then connect the hose in the pipe OUTSIDE the stove?

I will take pictures of the process and post it here, almost as a guide, if I execute it well.

Any advice, ideas, suggestions, links, or constructive criticism?

Thank you very much!


----------



## gthomas785 (May 8, 2021)

I would definitely drill a proper hole for the gas line to come in at the bottom. Pipes above the burner is, as you put it, a dumb idea.

Also make sure the air intake is sufficient for gas. Will you burn it with the door open?


----------



## begreen (May 8, 2021)

Moved to the gas forum for a more targeted response.


----------



## Machete (May 8, 2021)

gthomas785 said:


> I would definitely drill a proper hole for the gas line to come in at the bottom. Pipes above the burner is, as you put it, a dumb idea.
> 
> Also make sure the air intake is sufficient for gas. Will you burn it with the door open?



Thank you for the reply.

Yes, I will probably drill a hole somewhere. It will depend on the burner type I end up using: If I use a round one, I will drill a hole in the bottom; if it is an H-shaped one, a hole in the back.

I would burn it with closed doors, if possible. Maybe I remove the glass. The back is opened through (picture below); however, I don't know if it would give the necessary air intake.

In a perfect world, it will be possible to align pipe burners in the ashtray in a position where the flames go through the firebox' slots. But that's a long shot.


----------



## gthomas785 (May 8, 2021)

I think you'd just end up heating the grate that way and possibly melting it. You need space around and above the burner or it won't burn right. Put the burner on top of the grate and make your pipe hole big enough to get some oxygen. Maybe get some of those fake embers that they put around gas fireplace burners to make it look nicer.


----------



## Machete (May 9, 2021)

Good point. I am thinking about using this one:





It was $89 in Amazon, but it is out of stock now. The next "best" price for the same thing is +$200.:-\

Anyway, I started using a steel brush and it looks much better now:





I really like the natural color. Because of that, I entered a high heat paint rabbit hole, but I think I will just stick with the tremclad or rust-oleum high heat paint designed for stoves and BBQ, indoors/outdoors.


----------



## gthomas785 (May 9, 2021)

High heat stove paint will look good. If you paint it flat black, it will turn dark gray over time after you heat it up. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Machete (May 17, 2021)

I am still working on the stove! No more rust!
But as the high heat paint requires a flame to cure, I want to have the burner ready to go.

I am looking at basically two options (pictures below):


A 12 x 6 inches H-burner without a plate;
A much more expensive h-burner that already comes with a pan.

I plan to place the burner on the bottom of the firebox. For both options, the inlet is at the side, so the plan is to install a 90-degree elbow (pointing down) and drill the bottom of the firebox.

I would be installing the air mixer in the elbow (burner > elbow > air mixer).

Is having a pan a necessity? Could I get away buying the burner with no pan and creating my own (using a metal oven tray)?

Another option would be using a 6 inch round burner with the inlet already at the bottom, but I think the flame would not be as nice.

Any thoughts or corrections?

BURNERS:


----------



## gthomas785 (May 17, 2021)

You can still paint it and cure it later. It's usually recommended to cure within 30 days but I've waited longer than that and it's been fine. The paint gives off a lot of smoke / stink on the first firing. Since you'll be using it outdoors you don't have to worry about timing it for when you can open the windows.

No idea what purpose the pan serves except to reflect heat and maybe help shape the airflow / convection around the burner. You probably want something to project the heat forward, but I don't think you need that exact pan. Play around with it and see what gives you the most desirable results.


----------



## Machete (May 17, 2021)

Thanks, gthomas785!

I will buy the cheaper one and see if I can use a steel oven tray as a burner pan, or something like it.

Do you think it is ok to do burner > elbow > air mixer?


----------



## gthomas785 (May 18, 2021)

Machete said:


> Thanks, gthomas785!
> 
> I will buy the cheaper one and see if I can use a steel oven tray as a burner pan, or something like it.
> 
> Do you think it is ok to do burner > elbow > air mixer?


If it's a regular Venturi type air inlet then you need a certain amount of straight pipe between the air shutter and the elbow. I don't know how much - it depends on the orifice and tube diameter but I'd guess a few inches. If you put the elbow too close then the turbulence may cause some gas to come out the air inlet and it won't work right.


----------



## Machete (May 19, 2021)

Hmmm... The burners or kits that I am looking said to use an air mixer when using propane. The air shutter is another system, looks like. Maybe those burners don't have a venturi type air inlet?


----------



## gthomas785 (May 19, 2021)

Machete said:


> Hmmm... The burners or kits that I am looking said to use an air mixer when using propane. The air shutter is another system, looks like. Maybe those burners don't have a venturi type air inlet?


Well, they all work on the same principle. I really can't think of a problem with having an elbow after the air mixer. Some burners are designed that way.

Seriously though, this whole thing is an untested configuration so I don't think you'll get any definitive answers until you try it. Just set it up outdoors and light it up, if it doesn't perform the way you want then start tweaking.

As my dad would say, "What's the worst that could happen?" 

When working with propane, just be careful not to create "puddle points" where unburned gas can accumulate under the burner since it tends to settle. A few holes drilled right through the bottom of the stove probably wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Machete (May 30, 2021)

A quick update: I tested my propabe burner setup! Looks like it is working!

I chose a firepit/fireplace burner.

I will drill the holes needed in the stive and post as I advance.


----------



## Corey (May 31, 2021)

Neat to see the project coming along.  I think you'll have fun with it and a lot of heat!  I'm in the process of doing similar, but with an open fireplace.  After dealing with mine for a bit, the only thing that strikes me so far is that your burner looks a little fuel rich.  Ideally you'd have blue flames - at least at the base, possibly (likely) tapering a bit to yellow at the tips.

Not a huge deal as this is outside so cabon monoxide issues are minimal.  But if you can get more air in the mix, you'll put out more heat with less propane and things won't get sooted up as much.  Ideally when you first turn the stove on, you might even think you've ruined the fire effect because the flames will be mostly blue.  But as your logs heat up, the flames will take on a nice yellow color.


----------



## Machete (Jun 12, 2021)

Corey said:


> Neat to see the project coming along.  I think you'll have fun with it and a lot of heat!  I'm in the process of doing similar, but with an open fireplace.  After dealing with mine for a bit, the only thing that strikes me so far is that your burner looks a little fuel rich.  Ideally you'd have blue flames - at least at the base, possibly (likely) tapering a bit to yellow at the tips.
> 
> Not a huge deal as this is outside so cabon monoxide issues are minimal.  But if you can get more air in the mix, you'll put out more heat with less propane and things won't get sooted up as much.  Ideally when you first turn the stove on, you might even think you've ruined the fire effect because the flames will be mostly blue.  But as your logs heat up, the flames will take on a nice yellow color.



Thanks for the feedback!

I will try tweaking the air mixer a little bit then. Maybe it is because it was not straight up as it should when I tested.
That being said, the burner is a firepit/fireplace one, and they say that it is supposed to have a more yellow flame.

I managed to drill two holes for the line using a hole saw. I am glad to say that it was easier than I was expecting (usually is the other way around).

*Some pictures:*


































That's it for now! Next steps are brush it a little bit more to remove any remaining rust, and paint it!


----------



## Machete (Aug 24, 2021)

So I finally finished my project! My thanks to *gthomas785 *and *Corey *for the advice!
It was on hold for a while because I didn't want to spend my weekends during the great (and brief) Canadian summer weather working on a wood stove...

But it was finished about three ago! It's been already used to warm us during the evenings, to prepare some smores, and even coffee and eggs!
A great addition to my humble backyard!

The flames are burning blue from the bottom now. I believe it was a matter of adjusting the aerator. It is a burner designed to burn more yellow to look like a fireplace, so soot is expected.

I am kind of proud of the final result! I've never done anything with a wood stove, nor brushing, cleaning, drilling and painting cast iron before. Also, I had zero knowledge about propane burners, etc. It took a lot of reading and elbow grease! I don't know if I would like to do something like this again! lol

I liked the colours, but maybe I would choose different ones... I don't know. What do you guys think? It definitely looks MUCH better than before.

Well, I hope this thread and pictures can help someone in the future with a similar project. If there are any questions that I could answer, just ask!:-D

And of course, pictures!


----------



## gthomas785 (Aug 25, 2021)

*Nice* detailing! Thanks for coming back to share the result.


----------



## clancey (Aug 25, 2021)

Wonderful, wonderful...thank you so much machete and hope you stay around and you have such talent. .Thank you for a very beautiful posting pictures are just great..clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 25, 2021)

Just wow!!


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Aug 27, 2021)

Machete said:


> So I finally finished my project! My thanks to *gthomas785 *and *Corey *for the advice!
> It was on hold for a while because I didn't want to spend my weekends during the great (and brief) Canadian summer weather working on a wood stove...
> 
> But it was finished about three ago! It's been already used to warm us during the evenings, to prepare some smores, and even coffee and eggs!
> ...


Nice job!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow!  Great job!  Is the plan to run it with no flue?   Shouldn't be a problem outside, plus you are already mixing/injecting all the combustion air, so no specific need for a 'draft'.  If not already done, you might consider blocking off any opening for the flue, or keeping any damper closed - that would help the flue gases stay in the stove a bit longer and throw more heat.

I did run a flue in my outdoor fireplace because it can burn wood too.  But running it on gas, I made a couple burns with the damper open and a couple with it closed.  Definitely notice more heat radiating out at 'ground level' with the damper closed.


----------

